#  .     !

## Lynyrd

,          .  ,     . ,   ,    ...?             .
,        ?...
 ,    ,      - (    ...  ),        ...   ... 

   ,        !

----------


## shrilanka

*Lynyrd*,       ?????   :Wow:

----------


## Lynyrd

,       .        ( ,   ),    "-,  " ...

----------


## Ego

,       ))))))

----------


## shrilanka

,   ,    


> "-,  " ...


  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,       ))))))


  !    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

> !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


    ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

*Lynyrd*,         -       :Cool:

----------


## Lynyrd

.   .

  .
,      ?  ...
  ,   ,   .    ,            ...

----------


## Lynyrd

.  .

----------


## shrilanka

*Lynyrd*,    -   ...               ,      ....        :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> .  .


 ,   .


  ...          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

> ?


 -   ,        :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> -   ,


..       ?  :Hmm:

----------


## Lynyrd

,   . 

 ,    ?

----------


## shrilanka

?

----------

> ..       ?

----------


## Ego

> ..       ?


,            :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


    .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


      ""  :Wink:

----------


## Ego

,   5     :Wink:

----------


## _

> ,    ?


   ,   . !  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   5


.. .. 5     ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   . !


  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

*Lynyrd*, ..   ,       ?   :Wink:

----------


## Lynyrd

> 


    .

       .

----------


## shrilanka

> .
> 
>        .


  :Big Grin: 
    ,    ,

----------


## Lynyrd

,       .  ...
  ,    . 
  ,      ,    -       :Smilie: 

   !

----------


## sema

))  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*Lynyrd*,    ,  ,         :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ))


...   -      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


  12  ,        ...
  ,     ?

----------


## sema

** ,      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ** ,      ?


     1     :Wow:     .

----------


## _

*sema*,   ,   .   :yes:

----------

*sema*, 2   ,

----------


## _

** ,     ?   :Wow:

----------


## Lynyrd

, ,   .         .  ,          -   - (,   )...

 ,  200 ..  -  ( )
 200 .    ,        .     ,    -    "  1 500",     .

          ""   - , ...

----------


## Lynyrd

GEOX.  ,   ,  3000   .       (?). ,    ,  .

----------


## _

> ,    ,


  :Wow: 
--!  ,    -    ...  :Love: 
        ?   , !  **   ?

----------

> ,  200 ..  -  ( )


     ,     (   ) -  195$,    220-230$

----------

*_*, ,    ,

----------


## Lynyrd

New Balance   Nike     3000 ,  .       ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     (   ) -  195$,    220-230$


            ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anfisa0001

,     (  )      :Wow:

----------

*Lynyrd*,   ?   ?

----------


## T@nya

*Lynyrd*, ,  ,    .   .    .  ?   Chanel  .  ?    ?   ?   , ?    , ,    .    ?

----------


## anfisa0001

*T@nya*,  , , ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*shrilanka*,  ,      :yes:

----------


## Lynyrd

,  .   ,    ""  200 ..?

       50 ..   .    . Converse -   ,   .     2 200 ...

   ,    100 ..?   ,      ? , 502    ?

----------


## T@nya

*anfisa0001*,  ,. --  .     .

----------


## Lynyrd

- ,      .  :     ,     ...

 , ,    .     - ,   .

----------

> Converse -   ,   .


    ?  ,

----------


## _

> - ,      .  :     ,     ...


, *Lynyrd*,  -  .     ,  . 
 ,       ?      ?   ,   "Chanel" ?   .  :Cool: 
    "Nike" .    .   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> - ,      .  :     ,     ...
> 
>  , ,    .     - ,   .


  :Wink:

----------

*Lynyrd*,          .

----------


## shrilanka

*Lynyrd*,    Prada   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## T@nya

> - ,      .  :     ,     ...
> 
>  , ,    .     - ,   .


       .  ,  ,  ,   .
     -  .     !!!

----------

*shrilanka*,      ,

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,      ,


 ""?

----------

,

----------


## _

> *shrilanka*,      ,


,        ,   .   .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  :

    -
    .
    -
    !

     , 
    !
   , ,
    ""
 ,  
   --!

----------


## YUM

.    :    ,      .  ,  ...-,   200 ,    ...
 ,         ?  :Wink: 
      ,  ,     Pikalinos, -.  ,   ...
     : !   ""   !        ,  " "   ""...
 ,  !  :Stick Out Tongue:   - !  !   !      .... :Wow:

----------

:      ?    ?
-  ...,,:   ,   . ,  , ?  ,,..  :yes:

----------


## YUM

,  .    .  - !  ""  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> .
> 
>      , ::


    ? 



> ,





> -      ... ..  -.
> 
>    ,   .
> 
> ,     .     -      ,    ?
> 
>   - .
> 
>   -  , !  ,    .


 
.    .   -.

----------

> .    .   -.


, -   (   ,) :Big Grin: 
   -,?

----------


## YUM

....  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

[QUOTE=YUM;52138885].  . :Stick Out Tongue: [/QUOT

   :      ?  ?

----------


## Tasik

> 



 ))))

----------

> ))))

----------


## Tasik

))))

----------

> ))))


-  , ,

----------


## _

,  !       ,      ,    !       !   :Wow:

----------

> ,  !       ,      ,    !       !


-,  ... ... ...    ,

----------

> ))


,  ,   -  ?

----------


## _

** , ,     ...

----------


## shrilanka

...   ,           -  ???        ...   :Frown:

----------


## _

:yes:   -    ,     ( ,   )...       50,    ,      ,    .      ,        .     .    ,   - :    ,    ,    ,    ,      - .  ,  , ,       ,      ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,        :yes:        ???   :Frown:        ...        .,      ....

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,        :yes: 
  ,     ,      -  ...   :Frown: 
,        .  ,   ,   .      .

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,


  :Redface:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,     ,     .   :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

..           :Big Grin: 
,       , ..

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,      - ...  -?   :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,        .    .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


 , ,,-  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> , ,,-


  -   .    "".  :Smilie:

----------

> - ...


       ,  ""

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ""


  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

- ?
    ...     ...  -  ...  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> -


   ?

----------


## Ego

> ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?





> 


   -     :Big Grin: 

*,*      ?       ?   :Wink:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,       ?   :Frown:      -    .    ,  -     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,       ?       -    .    ,  -


      "" ...       :Wink: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,   .        ,     .   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,   .        ,     .


      ??  :Wow: 
     ,    :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> *shrilanka*,       
>   ,     ,      -  ...  
> ...


     :     - ?
   ,    ,      .  , ,  , :  10  (?)   2  !  ,    ,         , , -,      ,  - ,         . , ! ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

*YUM*,    -  ?

----------


## _

?     -      ...   :Wow:

----------


## Ego

> -  ?


  ,     ""   :Wow:

----------

> , ,  , :  10  (?)   2  !


      ,   ().     ....   -    :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,     ""


.  .      .  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ().     ....   -


     ,     ...    :yes:  
 :       2 ,   ()   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,     ...


.   , ,    - --...       ,      ,     ...  :Love:    :  ,  ? , ,  ...   : ",           ?"  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

:Big Grin: 

          ,       "  , ,  (       ).....  --"

----------


## Ego

> .  .


  ,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

*Ego*,   :yes:

----------


## _

> 


*shrilanka*,    -    ,     ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

:
      ,     ,    ...  ,  ,     ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> :
>       ,     ,    ...  ,  ,     ...


  :Wow:  ..      ?

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,  ...      ...   ....            :Wow:  (   .... !!)

----------


## Ego

> ..      ?


 ,  ,       :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,


... 2  -    :Redface:

----------


## Ego

> ... 2  -


  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> *_*,  ...      ...   ....            (   .... !!)


 :yes:          ...  :Big Grin: 
 :Wow:

----------

:Embarrassment:     .    ,   ....... ,     ,  ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ..


         ,     . ,  ....    - .

----------


## Ego

> 


,          :yes:

----------


## _

> ,     . ,  ....    - .


  :yes:   -        !  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


   -   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

?  -?   ...

----------


## Ego

> ?  -?   ...


  :Wink:  **

----------

-   ,       .     .    .

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,       ,        .   ,    ,  ,   .

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,       ,        .   ,    ,  ,   .


  :EEK!:

----------


## shrilanka

> **


  ...    - .       :Frown: 
    ??       :Wow:

----------


## _

> 


  -  ...  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

> 


,  



> ??


  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> -  ...

----------


## shrilanka

*Ego*,

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*,    ?  :Wink:   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,    ?   ?


     ..      ...    , ...       .  :Redface:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*,  -    ? )))))

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,  -    ? )))))


     ,   :Stick Out Tongue: 
    .

----------


## Ego

> , 
>     .


,     ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     ,


  ?

----------


## _

> 


  ,      ...

----------


## Ego

> ?


  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

> ,      ...


,   ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> -


  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,


  :yes:

----------


## Lynyrd

: ,  ,   .    , , ,   ?   .

   , ,  .   ,     !   ,       ...   ...?

----------

> 


  :Silly:

----------


## Ego

> 


       : 

,         :Wow:

----------

> ..

----------


## shrilanka

*Lynyrd*,  , ,        .
 :Wink:

----------

*shrilanka*,

----------

> 


    ,   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

*Lynyrd*,  ...   ...   ...   ...

----------


## Ego

*sema*,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Lynyrd

,   . ,   .

----------


## sema

,   (). 
        .
sema,   ? 
   .     )))*Lynyrd*,  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *sema*,   ?


   ..   -...     :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*sema*,   ,  ...   ,     (      -)   :Wink:

----------


## Ego

,      :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


 ?    ,    ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ""    :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   .


  ...

----------


## Ego

> ?    ,    ?


  ,      ()
 ,       :Wink:

----------

> 


 .   -   .     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      ()
>  ,


   ,  ,   ?  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,   . ,   .


,    !
! !     ?
      :


  , ,  .
  ,  
   ,  ,  ?
      ?

 ,    !
     ?
    ?

 :Love:

----------


## Ego

> .   -   .


...      :Wink: 



> ,  ,   ?


  :Embarrassment:  !

----------


## sema

*_*, )

----------


## YUM

> ...    - .      
>     ??


   !    .! 
       ! 
      ,   .
 ,  ,    -   .      .  - ,     .   -  ,       -   !     ?  .  - !      .     ...     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,     -    ...      :Wink: 

  ... ..        ...    ?   :Wow: 


  . ,  ...     ...       :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> -  ,       -   !


 -, ...



> 


,   ?   :Wow:

----------


## _

-    :
*Lynyrd*!   -    ?
       :
"** ...    ..."
 :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,      ...  ...   :yes:

----------


## _

> . ,  ...     ...


   : ,  ,    .  ,   ...
   -   ,      -  ,  , ,  ,  ,  .  :yes:

----------


## _

> ...  ...


,      .

----------


## shrilanka

> 


       ?  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      .


-  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

, ,  ""   .    ,

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,  ""   .    ,


 ,          :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> -


  !  :Big Grin:

----------

:Baby:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


     ?  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ?


    ...

----------


## Ego

> ...


?

----------


## _

, .

----------

*Ego*,         .      :Wow: ,    ,      :No:  !

----------


## Ego

** ,     !   :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

** , *Ego*,         :Wink:

----------


## Ego

> , Ego,


,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

?

----------


## Ego

** , ?    :Embarrassment: 
*     *

----------


## _

> ** , *Ego*,


      ,     :
-  ,   !  :Love: 
- !...  :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

*_*, ,  __   ,      :Frown:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,  , ...   :yes:

----------


## Ego

> , ...


     !!!!  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> !!!!


 ?  :Redface:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*,       ?  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,       ?


   ? --  12 ,  ?  :Wink:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*,  12         :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,  12


    ?  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

> ?


??? ?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ??? ?


...    :Frown: 
 .. ...   ,       :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*, ...
> 
>   ... ..        ...    ?  
> ..


  ""?     . ! .      .( ,     ,    ...)

----------


## Ego

> ...


  :Embarrassment: 



> .. ...   ,


 , ,  ()    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,  ()


,  ,        :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ""?     . ! .      .( ,     ,    ...)


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 


?
     "" ,  - ! 
!    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 ?

----------


## shrilanka

> 


     ,         :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ?






> ,


 !     .    ... :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> !     .    ...


  :Wink:

----------


## _

,
    ,
 -    ...
   -   :

   ,
   ,
  -  !   !
 !..
   ...
 :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> 


?     ?  :Redface:  -...         .       ?       . !     ,      :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?  -...


   ... "    " ()   :Wink:

----------


## _

> ?


,   -     ...    ...  ...   :yes:

----------


## YUM

..  ....... :Wow:

----------


## _

> *Ego*,         .     ,    ,      !


 ** ,     ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

:Gentelmen:

----------

> *Lynyrd*,  ...   ...   ...   ...


 :      ...  ?

----------

> ,


   ,  ? (    :Big Grin: ,   ) :Redface:

----------

> *YUM*, 
>   . ,  ...     ...


   ,     , .       ,       :Redface:

----------


## _

> ,  ? (   ,   )





> ,       irc-. IRC-bot -  ,      irc-client  ,   .       , ,     ,       ,   .
>     ,   ( ,    ,  ,   ),  ( ,   ,   ),  (  ,    , ,    .,  ..). 
> 
>     ,    . 
> 
>    (     )      ,    ,         .   -  ,       ,      IRC-server,   -. 
>  ,         ,  PAKill    .


 :Smilie:

----------

> 


...,  ,,,  , ,  :yes:

----------

> ...


    ?       ,        ,    ,    .  ,  - ?

----------


## _

> ,        ,    ,    .


   ?   :Wow:

----------

> ?


 :Wow:      !?

----------


## _

** ,    ?  ,    ?  :Hmm:

----------


## jennnnny

> 


    ?          ?

----------


## _

*jennnnny*,      , , ,     -    ,    ...  ...    ...   :Frown: 
 :Redface:

----------


## _

> 


 ** ,  -   .     ,      ...   :Wow:        ,   ,     ...
  -   .  :Baby:

----------


## shrilanka

> PAKill    .


    ,   ,    ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,  -       . .   :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ** ,  -   .     ,      ...         ,   ,     ...
>   -   .


     ?       ,   ,        ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,            .   :Cool: 
         ...
, !      ?!   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,            .


  :yes:   ,   ,

----------


## jennnnny

> ,


   ,     ,   -     ,

----------


## jennnnny

,

----------


## jennnnny

> ,


     ?    , !!!!

----------


## _

*jennnnny*,   :yes:   .
,   ,     . -      


> 


?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

,...     ,    ,      ???   :Wow:

----------


## _

> ?    , !!!!


, ...

----------


## _

> ,...     ,    ,      ???


  ?           ...  .  :Frown:    .

----------


## jennnnny

> ,...     ,    ,      ???


   -   ,      :yes: 
 :Wow:

----------


## jennnnny

> ...


.     :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

?            :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?           ...  .    .


,       :Smilie:

----------


## jennnnny

-       , ,      !

----------


## _

*shrilanka*  :yes:  .

----------


## jennnnny

> 


  ???
        -    ?

----------


## _

*jennnnny*,       :Frown:

----------


## _

> ,


...  :Big Grin:

----------


## jennnnny

> 


  -  -   -      :Wink:

----------


## _

,    .
   " "    .     .   ,    ,   .

----------

> -  -   -


 .   ,           , ,    ,    (    ),   , ,      .
 .....  .  :yes:

----------

> 


?

----------


## _

> ?


 :yes:   "".

----------


## jennnnny

> ,


, ,          :Wow:

----------


## _

*jennnnny*,     ,     ...         .     .

----------


## jennnnny

> , ,


   ,    ,

----------

, ,  .   ,     :"    ?"  :Big Grin:

----------


## jennnnny

> 


 ,  - ,   -      ,   ,        .

----------


## jennnnny

> :"    ?"


 : "   ,   ..?"     09

----------


## _

> , ,


 .

----------

> ,    ,


,     ,   ,    ,       . ,  ...  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ?           ...  .    .


!  .... :Wow:

----------


## _

*jennnnny*,      ,    .  .  - ,   - .

----------


## jennnnny

> ,


  :yes:

----------

,   ,      ,   ,       ,     .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jennnnny

> -


     !

----------

> 


  ,   .        ,      .

----------

> !


   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## jennnnny

,  !!!,  !

----------


## _

> !  ....


,  ,     ,    .

----------


## jennnnny

,      ?

----------


## _

> !


       ,    .       : "!"    ,    ,   : "!"      .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,     ,    .


...   ?
      ,  ...    .     ,   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jennnnny

> ,


,        ,       - .

----------


## _

> ...   ?


  ?   :Wow: 
     , , ,       ?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> - .


?  :Wink:

----------


## jennnnny

> 


 ???    ?

----------


## YUM

> ,        ,       - .


 ,  ,        ...

----------


## jennnnny

> ?


, ,    .

----------


## jennnnny

> ,  ,        ...


 ,      ?

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,    .


 ?  -  ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ???    ?


,     ...

----------


## YUM

> ,      ?


 ... .   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> :
>   jennnnny  
> , ,    .
>  ?  -  ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...   ?


   1   ...    ...    ,         ... 


> ,  ...    .     ,   ...


    .          :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ,  ,        ...


   "" .   -  ,     - !     ... ,  ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  ...    .     ,   ...
>    .


       ?   .      ?

----------


## YUM

> 1   ...    ...    ,


       ?




> ... 
>    .


 ,      ,   ,   .     "  "   ,            .
   ?    ,   -  ,  "  "    ..       ...
,    , !     !

----------


## shrilanka

> "  "   ,            .


      ...       ...   :Wink: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> ...       ...


 - .
  -  :Wow:

----------


## _

> "  "    ..       ...


               (,  , ""),      .   .
, ,  . ,    ,  ,   .   :Big Grin: 
,   ...   :Frown: 

P.S.  -    .  ,      .        . ,   .   :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> - .
>   -


 -
 -  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ?


        : " ,  ."    ,  ,    ...

----------


## shrilanka

> : " ,  ."    ,  ,    ...


  ..   -  ...     1    :Frown: .. ..   45 ..

----------


## _

> 1   .. ..   45 ..


  :yes:             . , ,     -   .   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> . , ,     -   .


      12  ...  ..      :Big Grin:

----------

- .    !     .       :Frown:       -  .

----------


## shrilanka

> -  .


        ,   ...  ...     :Smilie:

----------


## _

,  : -  !

----------

.   ,     ,  ,      :yes:       ,   .    .         ,   /   ,    . ,  .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,  : -  !


  ...
   .        ,   "  ".             .
.         :  ,     ?    ,      ,      :   ? !  !   ,    ....
 ,  ...
 !            . ,      ,       ...,  -!  ,  - !  ,      !     .   " " .  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,   /   ,    . ,  .


   ,        -  ,  . ,     "".    ,          . -   ?

----------


## YUM

> : " ,  ."    ,  ,    ...


,  ! (- !!!)     ,     :
" ,  ."   ? 
    ... :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ! (- !!!)     ,     :
> " ,  ."   ? 
>     ...


  ,    ...    ???  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,   ?    ??         :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ,    ...    ???


  ..., ,   ?     ... :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,  ! (- !!!)     ,     :
> " ,  ."   ? 
>     ...


 :Hmm: 
*        .   .*

----------


## _

> *_*,   ?    ??


???  :Wow:               .  :Wink:

----------


## jennnnny

,   ,  ,        ,  , !  ,          !! !!! !!!

----------


## jennnnny

> 


      ?

----------


## _

*jennnnny*,     ,     .   :Big Grin: 
(   )

----------


## jennnnny

,      , ?
      ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      , ?
>       ?


  :        ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jennnnny

> 


  ?

----------


## _

*jennnnny*,    .   .   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ?


  .  - .
      .  .

----------


## shrilanka

> .  - .
>       .  .


 :yes:     .

----------


## jennnnny

, ,  ?

----------


## jennnnny

> .  .


  ,   -2   :Cool:

----------


## jennnnny

,      "" ?

----------


## _

> ,   -2


*jennnnny*, ,     ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      "" ?


  2 :   ,   ( "  ")   , ....    ...   -     :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> *jennnnny*, ,     ...


  ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ,      "" ?


 ,     ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     ?


        ,     :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,


,   .  , ,     .  :yes:

----------


## jennnnny

> ,     ?


,  ,    .

----------


## _

> ,


        ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jennnnny

!!!  :yes: 
   ,  .     .

----------


## _

> ,  ,    .


 .   .  :yes:

----------


## jennnnny

> ,


      !

----------


## _

> !!! 
>    ,  .     .


*jennnnny*,      .    ,   .   :Big Grin: 


> !


   -  .  :No:

----------


## jennnnny

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   .


 ...     ,    ..      ..   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Redface:

----------

> ?    , !!!!


  !    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> !    ?


  -  ,   -..    -?  :Wow:

----------


## _

> !    ?


   ,       ,   ...  :Wow:

----------

> ,   ,     .


     ?



> ...


  :Wow:       ,   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


   ?  :Wink:

----------


## _

> ,   ?


  - ...

----------


## _

> ?


   ?

----------

> 


      ,    ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,


 - ...
    ?  ?

----------


## YUM

> - ...
>     ?  ?


-!     ,  ... :Redface:

----------


## _

> ,    ,


    ,    - .

----------

> ?


 ,    



> ?

----------


## YUM

> ,


  :EEK!:

----------

> ,    - .


      ?

----------


## _

> -!     ,  ...


...    .  :yes:

----------

*YUM*,  :Razz:

----------


## YUM

> ...    .


 -... :Redface:    ,           . .     ...   ,  ...... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ?


 ,   .     .  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,


  ?  :EEK!:

----------


## _

> 


,       ... ()

----------


## onik6262

> *YUM*,


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   .     .


 :EEK!:  :Hmm:     !   ,     -

----------


## YUM

> ,   .     .


,    ,       .  ""    ..    .
 ""        ... :Wow:

----------


## _

*YUM*,       ...       --    ...

----------


## _

> !   ,     -


** ,   , .   .    ---.

----------

*_*,          ()    ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> !   ,     -


 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> *_*,          ()    ?


       ...     ?  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,           . .     ...


 :Hmm:       -        ?  :Wow: 
 ,    ?

----------


## onik6262

> ...     ?


,    :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ,


  -   -   :yes:

----------


## _

** ,  ???   :Wow: 
 ...   :Frown:

----------


## _

.    41 .      .      .     .      .    -  . 
      !   ?   :Wow: 
      -...   :Big Grin:

----------


## onik6262

> .


    .....

----------


## _

*onik6262*,  ,   . ,  : 


> .  ""    ..    .


41 ,  .  ""   .       .  :Big Grin:

----------


## onik6262

,*YUM* ,       -  -   ....

----------


## _

> 


-.    .    -.   .    -     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## jennnnny

> .


     - ,  !   ,  !    ,     ,  !

----------


## jennnnny

> -...


  -.
   .

----------


## _

> - ,  !   ,  !    ,     ,  !


!!!          -    !!!  :Wow: 
     ,    (, , ,   .)    ?      ,      ...
          ?  :Wow:        !  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> -.
>    .


    -          :Big Grin: 
  ...

----------


## _

> - .    !     .            -  .


      :  -   -,       -       ,    .  ,  .      ...  ...     .  :Wow:   :Big Grin: 
     ,      ,      ?  :No:

----------

.... , ,  -      ... ,       )         )))
S:   ) -)

----------


## _

*Ը*,          ,   - ...   ...  ,  , ...   :Big Grin:   ,      -       ?  ,    ,     -  .  ... , ,  ...



> 


 :Wow:    ?    -     ?


> ) -)


  - ! 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> ?    -     ?


   )))))  ,  ))))

----------


## _

*Ը*,     , ...      ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## onik6262

> )))))  ,  ))))


       - :Frown:  ,  ,        ...

----------

> *Ը*,     , ...      ...


     ,    (((( ,  , Ը (((

----------


## _

!  :Big Grin:   ,          ,       ???   :Wow:

----------

http://ladymama.ru/forum45/topic629.html

!!!  :Wow:  
   ,    ,    ))))   ,    )))

----------

> 


        ?

----------

> ?


,   ...    ....    -    ,   ... -      :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> http://ladymama.ru/forum45/topic629.html


  ...  :Frown: 
.     :

** 

    - 
-  .
. .      
     .

      ,
   .

    .

       ,
   ,  ,
  ?     



 ,  ,  
   ,




   ,
   .


  , 
,   
 ,    

 ,  ,    .
   ,   ?
      ...
!   - .

  ,   
   ,
   ,  
  ?

,    ,
 ,   ,
      ,




   -,
  .

----------


## _

> ?


-, , -.... 



> -. ,   ,   ,       .


  -  ,    .    ? -  .   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

:
 , ,     
     .
         .




  ,   ()  

        .
      .
   ,    .
?   ?  ,   .

  ?      
 ,  ,  .

      .

   ?    .
        .
? ? !   
       .
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*_*, 


> 


 ...

----------


## onik6262

> - ,  !   ,  !    ,     ,  !


       ,    -      -    -    50000 .-      :Frown:

----------


## onik6262

*_*   ...                 -       (    :Wow:  -          =   ) -     :Frown:

----------


## _

,    ,

       .



    ,



  ,  



     ,
    ,
  ,   ,
    .



    ,
   .

,  !    
 ,        !

   ,   !

----------

))

----------


## jennnnny

> ,    -      -    -    50000 .-


    23    ,      " " -  ,     ,    ?

----------


## jennnnny

,  -      , -      ,    !  :Cool: 
  ,  -,      ,  ,   -   -   !!!

----------


## onik6262

> 23    ,      " " -  ,     ,    ?


       ?! :Big Grin:

----------


## jennnnny

" "

----------


## onik6262

[QUOTE=jennnnny;52145491]     " " [/QUOTE
    ?

----------


## jennnnny

!       !

----------


## _

:Big Grin:

----------


## onik6262

,       :Big Grin:

----------


## jennnnny

,

----------


## _

!     !  :Wow:

----------


## jennnnny

> !     !


 -  !

----------


## onik6262

!!!  :yes:

----------


## jennnnny

> !


      ?       ?

----------


## _

> ?


,    .   "9,5 ".     ?   :Wow:         . .     .   .   :yes:

----------


## jennnnny

,  ,    ...    ,    .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## onik6262

> .


 ...

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,  ,      .  :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------

> ,  ))))


        .      ,     .

----------

> ,      ,      ?


.    ,       ,    . 
    ,    ,   ....     -     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## _

> .    ,       ,    . 
>     ,    ,   ....     -     .


 -    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 


        ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> -    ?


  :Wink:

----------

> 


           ,    .   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    .


  :Wink:

----------


## _

**,       ?   ?    ?   -  ?  :Hmm: 
,  ,   ...       ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> **,       ?   ?    ?   -  ? 
> ,  ,   ...       ...


  (-    )

----------


## _

> 


, ,   .      ,     ,    ,   ?  :Love:

----------


## _

> (-    )


,        ,     ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,   .      ,     ,    ,   ?


 ,           ,         :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> ,           ,


   !  ,   ,      ..  ...
     .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jennnnny

:
, 
  ,
 , ,


    !

----------


## jennnnny

.
  .
   ,    .
     .
    .
  ,   .
    - ...

----------


## _

,   .
   -  .
      ...

   .  ?       . . ,    ...  !  !

----------


## jennnnny



----------


## jennnnny

-

----------


## _

> -


,  ,   !       .    ... - ...

----------

..  ,       .  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> - ...


  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   .
>    -  .
>       ...
> 
>    .  ?       . . ,    ...  !  !


  ...  ..      ...        :Wow:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,        .      .   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,        .      .


  :Wink:

----------


## onik6262

> ...  ..      ...


   - ,        :Big Grin:

----------

- ,    ...

----------


## _

**, -  .  ,    -    .   :Big Grin:

----------

,   ,      ..

----------


## onik6262

> - ,    ...


       -

----------


## YUM

> ..  ,       .


! !
 , ,    ,     ( , - ...) :yes:

----------


## _

> -


     ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 


  :Wow: 
 , ?...  -    ...
*  * ...

----------


## _

> , ,    ,


  :yes:         (  ,     ),  .      .

----------


## shrilanka

> ! !
>  , ,    ,     ( , - ...)


     ...              :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ...


   ...

----------


## YUM

> (  ,     ),  .      .


  , ,      - :Wow:

----------


## _

,     :Big Grin:       -   ( , ,  ...),     ...   :Big Grin: 

  ,    -  ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,      -


,         ...      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,          -   ( , ,  ...),     ...


  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
     :    .............

----------


## YUM

> :    .............


     : , ,  .  .    ? -. 
!         , !
-!
 ,  ,   . ,    ,     .  ?   ,       " ",        : !   !
.
 ,  " "  !   
! 
      "  "   .

:  ?    ?  ,  ...  .    ....   ,   " "   ,     ..

----------


## _

*YUM*,          ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,          ...


800 ? ?
!   ...     . 
 ! 1,5    ,     .       ,    ...
, ,    :  ,   " 13"...
 ...          ! :Frown:

----------


## _

> , ,    :  ,   " 13"...


     ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 


   ?   :Big Grin:

----------

> ..


,    ? ?        ,    ? :Wow:

----------

> ?


,   ...      " "  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## jennnnny

> !


,  !
      ,     !!!   -      ,    -   .

----------


## jennnnny

> !


!    -       ,   !

----------


## onik6262

*jennnnny*       -   :Wow:

----------


## _

> : !   !


-.       ,    ,     -   3  (   ),  ,   -   .   : "       - , ...  ?"   .      .      ...     ""?..  :Stick Out Tongue: 
         "", ,       ...

----------


## jennnnny

> -

----------


## onik6262

> 


      ?

----------


## jennnnny

> ""?..


    -  ,      ! 
                ,       !

----------


## onik6262

> ,       !


,    -   "" :Big Grin:

----------


## jennnnny

> ?


      ,  ....

----------


## onik6262

> ,  ....


  ? :Frown:

----------


## jennnnny

> ?

----------


## jennnnny

> "", ,       ...


,     -  ,  ,     ,     , ...

----------


## onik6262

,        -      ...

----------


## _

> , ...


   ...  !

----------


## _

> 


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## jennnnny

> ...  !


   ??? :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## _

> -  ,      ! 
>                 ,       !


           -     . ,  -    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## jennnnny

> ?


    ,

----------


## _

> ???


  ,   ,         ?     -   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## onik6262

> ???


-

----------


## jennnnny

> ,   ,         ?     -   ...


 -  ,       :Wow: 
,          ?  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## _

,   ,   ?     ,     ,      ,     .          -  "  ,      " - !        .      -  .  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## jennnnny

> 


    ,   ,    -      ,      ! !  !

----------


## _

> ,


???   :Wow:

----------


## onik6262

> ???


- *_*   ....

----------


## _

?   :Wow:

----------


## jennnnny

> ???

----------


## jennnnny

> ,   ,   ?     ,     ,      ,     .          -  "  ,      " - !        .      -  .  .


    ,  ,           ,  : " ,  !"        ,   180 .   ,      :Wow:  !

----------

> ,  ,           ,  : " ,  !"        ,   180 .   ,      !


  -:   180 ,  !  ,  6   :Big Grin:

----------


## jennnnny

> ,  6


,      6.10.  :Wink:

----------

> ,      6.10.


 : 10     :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> .      ...     ""?..


           ...              ...          ,        :Wow: 
    ..      :Cool:

----------

> ...              ...          ,       
>     ..


, ,

----------


## _

> 


,     ,    .

----------

> ,     ,    .


  11   ,

----------


## YUM

> ...  !





> ???


. .  ...  .    .
!    ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> -:   180 ,  !  ,  6


!   ?

----------

> !   ?


  ,,      :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> ,,


   ,    .!     . , ,  !    ...  !  !   - ! - ,    . :Wow:

----------

> ,    .!     . , ,  !    ...  !  !   - ! - ,    .


 -  ,

----------


## jennnnny

> . , ,  !


 ?

----------

> ?


    :

----------


## jennnnny

,    ???

----------


## shrilanka

???   4 ,    5   :Big Grin:

----------


## jennnnny

> ???   4 ,    5


 , , ,     -     :Wow:  -   ,    :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> , , ,     -     -   ,


     ,          :Wow:

----------


## jennnnny

> ,


   ,       ,  !

----------


## YUM

> ,       ,  !


 ,  ...  -   .     .      ...    .        .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,         .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,         .


         ,  ?

----------

, 90%,  -

----------


## shrilanka

> , 90%,  -


    ?
    ,      -     :Frown:

----------

*shrilanka*,

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,


   ?  :Wow:          ?

----------

*shrilanka*,    ,      ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,    ,      ?


    ,  ...        ....

----------

> ?


   ?

----------


## _

*      ?* (  )
(     )
           ,       .          ,        ,       .         ,            .
   ,      6    :
15 :  24         ,    .
2 :        ,     5-  .
7 :      ,    .
4 :       M&M  
15 :             ,      .
6 :      "   ",     .
18 :           !
23 :          :    !
 :Big Grin:

----------


## onik6262

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  "    ?

----------


## _

*onik6262*,      ,  .

----------


## Lynyrd

-     ,     ...

,   .      .  -  ,  - -,  -      ...

----------

> -     ,     ...


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

**,   ,    ?

----------


## _

**,        


> - ,


  :Big Grin:

----------

*_*,  ?

----------


## _

**,          ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> **,          ...





> [/b]
> ,   ,    ?


"   ?    !!!" ()

----------


## Lynyrd

http://www.newscorr.ru/46588/

----------


## shrilanka

*Lynyrd*,      ?   :Wink:

----------


## _

*Lynyrd*,   ,   ,   ,   -   ...   :Big Grin: 
 . ׸ -?   :Big Grin:

----------

> *Lynyrd*,   ,   ,   ,   -   ...  
>  . ׸ -?


,  .

----------


## YUM

> ,  .


      !    . :Frown:

----------


## _

!      !  ,    ...   ,   .    .   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> !      !  ,    ...   ,   .    .


  "",  .  , -  !

----------

*YUM*,    !?          ,      (  "" )    -    :Cool:

----------


## _

-    .     -   .    ?   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> -    .     -   .    ?


! 
   ,   "" ? 
       ,    .
,   ,  "  ". ?  -  ?   "   "?      ?
 ! 
, ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> "   "?


  -  ...     ..   - --      :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> -  ...     ..   - --


!
    ,  - .

----------


## YUM

()
      ",  *****    3- !   !"
 :Wow:

----------


## _

*YUM*,    ?   :Wow:

----------


## _

> -  ...     ..   - --


-.   ?  :Wow:     .     . 
-.     .     ( ).    ...
-,    -         ,   .
-.  - ?  :Wow:    ,  ,  ...
,  ,      ,      ,    (  )...    ,    ...  :Big Grin:     -     ...  :Wink:

----------


## kurti

> D    -     ...


....        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

*kurti*,       ...
       .   :Wink:

----------

> *kurti*,       ...
>        .


:   : :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kurti

> :   :


 :8:   :Stick Out Tongue:       ,      .        .          ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> 


      ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...


   - ,,,-:   ,   , -,,   - ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

,     -    ... , ,   ...

----------

> ,     -    ... , ,   ...

----------


## kurti

> 


 :Wow:  -      .        .  -    ?        . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

*kurti*,        ...   :Frown:

----------


## kurti

> - ,,,-:   ,   , -,,   - ,


  :Big Grin: .     :Stick Out Tongue:      .   :    -   ,    .

----------


## _

> ,    .


!    .     .   :yes:      .       -     .   :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

.       :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> .


    - ,         ...  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> - ,         ...


,       :Wow: 
 , ,    ..  ,    ,    , ...   :Redface:

----------


## kurti

> *kurti*,        ...


 :yes:   ,      .        -  .       , .   ,     ...     .   ?    ,   ,       .      .  :Stick Out Tongue:       ,   .     ...   -.  .

----------


## _

,     .     .      .   .   -       .  , ,  ,     ?          ...  ,  ,       ,    ,  ... ,    !    -   .
          - , ,    .  ,     .   ?  ...   , ,   ...       , ,   ,   ,   ...      .    .
    -  -    , ,   .  .      ...  .   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> -  -    , ,   .  .      ...  .   ?


  :Wink: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kurti

> 


 :Wow:   -   !       ?   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 


   ,   -  - . .   ?        ?  :Wow:  -      ,     -  .     -  ?    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,  -    :Wink:

----------


## kurti

> ,   -  - . .   ?        ?  -      ,     -  .     -  ?    ...


     ? ()      . :Wink:

----------


## Ego

> -      ,     -  .


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> ...          ...


  ,    ,    ,    ?   ,   ,    .  , ,    ?   ""  ?



> ,  ,       ,    ,  ... ,    !    -   .


     ?    ?    ?
      -  .?   ,     !



> - , ,    .  ,     .   ?  ...


1.       ?    ?
2.  ,  " "    ""    . . 
3.       !   - ,    -.  , ,      . . :Big Grin: 



> ..      ...  .   ?


    (  )      !
1.  ? !
2.- ?- !             .
3.   ..  .  . . ""  ...   !
   !  - !!!! :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,    ,    ,    ?


  ,      ,    ? ,     ,      - ?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      ,    ? ,     ,      - ?


  :Wow:

----------


## _

-    ,     ...

----------


## Ego

> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 


  .         400-... ...      2 ...  :Frown: 
  -   . -   ,   .    -     ...

----------


## _

> 


,      ?  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

> ,      ?


  ,           :Cool: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

*Ego*,  .   :yes:      .  -  .    - .

----------


## Ego

> - .


  , ,   ...        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> , ,   ...


 ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

?   :Wow:

----------


## _

> ?


,  ...   .  :Big Grin: 
        .       . .      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


   ?

----------


## _

> ?


 () - .      .  , ,    ,        .       , ,  -    .     -    ,     -    ?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

..   ...    .      -.    ,    ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ego

> ,  ...


   ! * ""  *   :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ?


  ,   ,              :Cool:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,     -  ,  ,     .     (  ).    .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,


   ...  :Hmm: 
  -1, - -2, - -3, - -4...      :Wow:

----------


## Ego

> 


** ? ?    -!   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ** ? ?    -!


-,   :Stick Out Tongue: 
    ,  ..      :Wow:

----------


## Ego

> ,  ..


      -     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kurti

> ,    ,    ,    ?   ,   ,    .  , ,    ?   ""  ?:


     , -    ?          ,    .       .




> ?    ?    ?
>       -  .?   ,     !:


,   ,         .    ?         ?            "".




> 1.       ?    ?


     ?





> (  )      !
> 1.  ? !
> 2.- ?- !             .
> 3.   ..  .  . . ""  ...   !
>    !  - !!!!


-     ,     .    .    ,  -     .       ,    "" ()      .

----------


## shrilanka

> -


  ..   ...             ... .. ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ** ? ?    -!


()-...     . :Wow: 
   ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

> ..   ...             ... .. ...


   -   ,       :Stick Out Tongue: 

*YUM*,        :  ?      ""    :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ""


.      "  " ().    .      :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> ...
> *YUM*,        :  ?      ""


  ""!  :Wow: 
(:,     . .
 -.  - . "" . :Wow: )

----------


## Ego

> .      "  " ().    .


  :yes: 
 1     :Smilie: 




> ""!


  :Cool:

----------


## _

> ,


*    * *YUM*,  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ""! 
> (:,     . .
>  -.  - . "" .)


 - ,      -  90 ?   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> - ,      -  90 ?


  .   ?  :Big Grin: 
   . !   .
       " "?

----------


## _

, ,        .        -   .      -  .    -      .  - .        ,   . ׸     - .

----------


## YUM

> , ,        . ...


     . :Wow: 



> ׸     - .


  . -...   .

----------


## _

> 


!!! *,     *   ,      ...      ...  ...    -        -      .   :Big Grin:  ,   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> -        -      .   ,   ?


  :Redface:

----------


## _

> 


...   .  :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> !!! *,     *   ,      ...      ...  ...    -        -      .   ,   ?


   ,    ""    ...-!      .    ,   . . .



> 


  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 


   -  . :Wow:

----------


## _

> 


???   :Wow:       ,   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ???        ,   ?


 ,    :Wink: 
     - ..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> - ..


,    ,      -  ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,      -  ...


 :Hmm:      ???

----------


## _

> ???


, ,     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

-             .   ????  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ???


     ?
    ?
  ...   ..   .
, ,       :!    ! ,     :Wow:

----------


## _

,        -  .       ???    ,  -  .   - ...  :Hmm:

----------


## YUM

> ,        -  .       ???    ,  -  .   - ...


! !      .       :     ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

*YUM*,            - , , ?      ,      ...    ,  ?   , ,   ...    :Frown:

----------


## _

> -             .   ????


     : 


> **   !


 :yes:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,            - , , ?      ,      ...    ,  ?   , ,   ...


,  ,   !   ....  : , , .....
    . ?    ,       .      ! !
,    ?    ,      , ,   ,       ... :yes:

----------


## Lynyrd

- . .

----------


## _

> ?


   ? ,   ,    ...

----------


## _

> - . .


        -     ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> -      ,     -  .


, ,      ?      ,     .

----------


## _

,     -- ?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,      ?      ,     .


      ? ()  :Love: 
 :Frown:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,       ...  ...   :Wink:

----------

*_*,       ,      ,     ,       .     ,        ,      ,      ,        .

----------

> ..   ...    .      -.    ,    ,


:      " "......:   3  ,  (   :,  )

----------

> ..   ...             ... .. ...


     :-?

----------

> !!! *,     *   ,      ...      ...  ...    -        -      .   ,   ?


       :     ,  ,            :Big Grin:

----------

> ???        ,   ?


-,     ?-   .
-.
-,

----------

> *_*,       ,      ,     ,       .     ,        ,      ,      ,        .


   ..,,,    ,   ?            :Love:

----------


## shrilanka

> ! !      .


  , .   ?  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> , .   ?


   , , , . . !
  .   !    ...
 ,   !       .
 ,  - . 
    . .

----------


## shrilanka

> .   !


  .      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ..,,,    ,   ?


1.      50- .

2.   ,     .

3.     .


4.   ,      .

5.    .

6.   .

7.       .

8.       .

9.      .

10.     ,       .

11.   ,     ,    .

12.      .

13.   ,      .

14.      ,        .

15.      ,         .

16.      .

17.             .

18.      ,     .

19.   ,         .

20.    .

21.     .

22.    ,    .

23.      ,    .

24.           .

25.    ,     .

26.     ,      .

27.    .

28.   .

29.   ,    ""  "".

30.     ,    -  .

----------


## _

> 


 , -    ?   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> , -    ?


 :    _ !

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,      7   ?          :Wow:

----------


## _

*YUM*, ,      -...   ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,      7   ?


   ,      ., ,        . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , -    ?


,, :Redface: 
 ,    ,          :  ?

----------

> *YUM*, ,      -...   ...


 -  ,       :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,,
>  ,    ,          :  ?


 ,     ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 


 -  -  ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

** ,     . , -      ,      :yes:  , -      ,     .
     -   ...


,    ,

----------

> ** ,     . , -      ,      , -      ,     .
>      -   ...


 ,    .   ... ...   -

----------


## _

> -


...  , ,  ...   :Wow:

----------

> ...  , ,  ...


?

----------


## shrilanka

** ,   ,       ,       :Frown: 
     6,    ,         :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ,


?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Wow:

----------

> ** ,   ,       ,      
>      6,    ,


  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


  :Wow:

----------


## _

> 


,  ""  ?  :Hmm:

----------


## Lynyrd

,    -     . 

, ,  ... , ===

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ""  ?


       ,   ,    ,    :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    -     . 
> 
> , ,  ... , ===


  -    100%     ( ,    ) .
   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ...  , ,  ...


?  :Wow: 
      ?



> ...


,  .. . . ? :Wink:

----------


## _

*YUM*,    ,    ?
!   :yes:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,    ,    ?
> !


  ... ..... :Redface:  " ".,   .       . (   .    ...****)

----------


## _

*YUM*,     ?   -   ,      .   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,     ?   -   ,      .


...http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=3439

----------

> ,  ""  ?


:

----------


## _

> 


 ...

----------

> ...


  -  ?         ,..

----------


## shrilanka

> -  ?         ,..


 ...          ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> 


 - ,      ...     ,  ,   ...     ...  :Wow:

----------

> ...          ,


 ,   ,
  -

----------

,   -  ,    -    :Wink:           .....   ,         (   )  :Smilie: 
    ,       .  :Wow:        .

----------

> ,   -  ,    -             .....     .


      - ?
... :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ...
>     ,       .        .


 .  - .    . .  -   ?

----------

? :Big Grin:

----------


## _

** , , ,      ...    , ,  


> ...

----------

> **     , ,


   -,   :Redface:

----------


## _

> -,


    ? ,   . ׸, ?  :Wow:

----------

> ? ,   . ׸, ?


, ,    ! :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


 ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ?


   ,   "  "?  :Redface:

----------

> ,   "  "?


,  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

** ,    -... ,        ,     - ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ** ,    -... ,        ,     - ?


 , ,,   ? :Redface:

----------


## _

** , ,       ?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,,   ?


..    ??  :Redface:

----------

> ..    ??


,     ? :Redface:

----------

> ** , ,       ?


,    ,   ... :Redface:

----------


## _

** ,  ,    ?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

>

----------

> ** ,  ,    ?


 ,   :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  ???

----------

> ???


 ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

?

----------

> ?


  : :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> :


,      ???  :Wow:

----------


## onik6262

> ?


       - ? :Redface:

----------

> ,      ???


    , :Wow:

----------


## onik6262

> ,


    ,   ...

----------

> - ?


,      :yes:

----------

> ,      ???


!  ,   
   " SHORTBUS"   ,         .      ,   XXX.

----------


## YUM

> ,   ...


(  )_ ",      ,   .
  ,      ..._ "
*,*     .... ?
(  )     .   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

*YUM*,   ,  .   :Big Grin: 
     ( - ),   ()    (). .

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,   ,  .  
>      ( - ),   ()    (). .


,    ?
 ,  ...
   ,   ...(,   ) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,   ,    .      ,     :Wink:

----------

> *YUM*,   ,  .  
>      ( - ),   ()    (). .


,   :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,


    ..  ... :yes:

----------


## _

> ..  ...


     ?  :Wow:

----------

> ..  ...


,     :   ,     :Wink:

----------


## YUM

,      Ż

        ,   ,     ,   .              .

         .      ! ?   23-  .   ,    ,      .   ,     - ,     ,   ,     . " 


 :7:   :7:   :7:

----------


## shrilanka

.         ,             :Big Grin:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,   .  .  .    - .   :Big Grin:

----------

*_*,     .  
 !       ,    ,    ,                .    !

----------

> 


*shrilanka*,    ,        ,

----------


## _

> 


** ,        ""  ""?   :Wow:  
 -         ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> *_*,       ,    ,    ,                .    !


.   :
.   .     .   .   .      .      .  . ))))  :Big Grin:

----------

*_*,  :Super:  :8:

----------


## YUM

.( ,  !)
         23   ,    8    2 ?
 :
-,      .      .
      .
- !
   ,            =)
-        -    !   -  !!!!
-... 
====
 , ,     ? :Wink:

----------

> .( ,  !)
>  , ,     ?


   -:         ,     .    ,

----------


## YUM

> -:         ,     .    ,


 ,    ?   " "          .
      " "   - ! .      !
-,       ! ! 
  ! 
     "",  " ". ,   !      .
     ! 
   ,  ,      .  ,        ? 
 - "  "!

----------


## _

:Hmm:  ,      , ,  , , ,     23   ?   :Wow: 
        ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> ,      , ,  , , ,     23   ?  
>         ...


!       (!)

----------

> ,      , ,  , , ,     23   ?  
> o


     ,    ,  , 23

----------


## _

> !


*YUM*,    .      .           -         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  ,      .  ,        ? 
>  - "  "!


   ,

----------


## _

> !       (!)


  ,   ,  , ,  !      .           .           (    ).  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,      .  ,        ? 
>  - "  "!


  (   )   ...     ..

----------

> (   )   ...     ..


  -      ,   ?

----------


## _

> 


,     ,        ?   :Wow:

----------

> ,    , ,        ?


 ,:" ",

----------


## _

** ,  ,           ?   :Wow:

----------

> ** ,  ,           ?


  ?       -   .. ..

----------


## _

** ,     .  ,   , ,     ,   ?     .

----------

> ** ,     .  ,   , ,     ,   ?     .


     ,      - ,

----------


## _

,         ,       -            .   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ** ,     .  ,   , ,     ,   ?     .


       ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      - ,


       ""     :Big Grin:

----------

> ""


       , -?

----------

> ,         ,       -            .


 :  ,  ,

----------

> ?


  ,     :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,   ,  , ,  !      .           .           (    ).


,  .  ..     ?  :Cool:  :Cool: (  -  ! :Wink:

----------

> ,  .  ..     ? (  -  !


,:       ,  ,.,,,,

----------


## YUM

> ,:       ,  ,.,,,,


  ""?    , ?    -  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ,  .  ..     ? (  -  !


, ,  .  :Big Grin: 
,     .       :Big Grin:

----------

> ""?    , ?    -  ,


         ,   (        )

----------

> , ,  . 
> ,     .


,

----------


## YUM

> ,   (        )
> ,


.  ""   !   ? :Smilie: 
,    "  .       . 
.       -  !       !   ,     ,  ...   !
      !!!! :Wink:

----------

> !       (!)


 :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> -  !       !


       .   -  . (     )     .

----------


## YUM

> .   -  . (     )     .


,  ,     (   ) .   - . 
  - .    "  ".... ! 
  ,       .   -    ....

----------


## shrilanka

> -    ....


  :Wow:    ?
    ?     .

----------


## YUM

> ?
>     ?     .


     ... , , -  ?
    .        - !     ! !  !    -     ...
   -  !     . :         . - !
,    ,     .  .... :Frown:

----------


## _

> 


,      ,   -    ,   -  .   :yes: 
       (     )
,      -   .      .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,     .  ....


  23      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 23


() ,           ... :Wow:  ! :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,      ,   -    ,   -  .  
>        (     )
> ,      -   .      .


      ?  !
     ()        ,     ,          !
, ...
  , -..    .   !
     ...    . .  !
(: -,     .   "  "  )

----------


## _

> ()        ,     ,          !
> , ...


,       ?  :Wow:

----------

> -    ....


 , ,  !       :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,       ?


!      ... 
   (  )      .....! :Wow:

----------


## YUM

()   :
"      .   ,     .
 , ,   - , ...
       : ..."

 :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> : ..."


?  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*,        ...  20  -  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,        ...  20  -  ?


    2  ,  46,      :Wink:

----------


## YUM

:    . (, ...)
 :Wow: 

       ,        .             (  , ..  ,    ,   ,    .     ).
     -.          ...

,   ,   ,      ,       , - .       ,    .

     ,            .    , ,     (..     ,       , ,   ,     ).     ,     ,       .
 ,       ,    .    ,   .
   ,   ,    , ..   ,  ,    .

         ,   .
    , ,  ,  ,  (,  ) , .   :
-     ,     ?

   .
    ,  :
-    ,   .
 :
-   , ?   ?
-   .   ,   .
 .  ,   -     ,      , ,    .
-           ? -      .
- ,   ,    .  , .

 .  ,   - -  ,        .     , ,   ,     " ".

-  , ,  ? -   -.
-  ? ,      -  .
-     ?
- .
-    ,   10  - ?
-  .
- , ! -    .
-  .     ,   -   ,       ,       ,    ,      ,       ,  .

-     ?   ,  ? -   .
-    ,     ?
-   ?
- . .
-    -    ,        ?!
-      .
-     ?
- .
-        ,    ?
-   ?
-   ! -    , - -    .
- .    .   .
- !!! -  , ,   -   ,      ,     .    .

    :
-  ,         -  ?
-    ? -  ,        , -   ?
     :
-      !
-    ,  !!

-   ,  , !!!
-       ,    ,    -  !
      :
-    Ũ !!!
 ,     ,     ,     ,     :
- .    -  .   .

 .        ,         ,    ,    ,       .
,      ,      ,    .    .   ,     ,         ,      .  :
   .

(! ,    -  ,    ,    ):


   . ,
  ,
       .
    .        ,     .     ,   ,      .
,    ,         .

    ...   !
  ,      :
-   ,    ""?
-    .     -      ,   -       .    ,       -  .

   .       .
    ,           :
- ,       ,      ?
   .         -         .
,         ,    -       (..     ).
-   ,     ,  ?
-        .
- ,  , ,  Ѩ ,       ,           , ,  ?
- ...  ,  ?   ,       ,    .

- , ..., -     ,   , -     ?..
   ,  .        (    ?        , ,   ,    - .      ,  ,        ).
 :
-     ,    .     ,  -     ().

-    , -   -, -     ?
-  ?
-  ,    .
-    ?     -  .
- ,     .
-   .
-      !
-   ?    ,   .
- ,    .
  -  ,   .
-    ,    -?
   ,   , ,  :
-   ,  -     ?
- !
-    :     ,      ,   -  .            .      ,       .       ,   .    - ,  ...
       ...
(c)

----------


## YUM

()   .



> ""
> -      
> 
> -         ? 
> ""


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ()   .


  .   ..
"   , :"    ,    9  19    .      " :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

:       ?
    :
"     . , , .  . " () :Stick Out Tongue: 
,  ""   -  ,   ? :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> .   ..
> "   , :"    ,    9  19    .      "


!!!  :yes: 
  07.07  ,           :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> :       ?
>     :
> "     . , , .  . " ()
> ,  ""   -  ,   ?


   ,    -  :Confused:

----------


## YUM

()   
(      )

-      ,     .
-            .
-         ,    , ,  .
-         .    .
-              .
-           . ,   .
-             .  .
-       ,     :   .
-       ,       .
-          ,           .
-     ,    ,          .
-         .
-                .
-            ,    .     ,      .
-        ,       .
-           .
-         ,   5    .
-               . (! :Stick Out Tongue: )
-              ,       .
-      ,       .  .

----------

> () 
>              ,       .
> -      ,       .  .


    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jennnnny

> -         ,   5    .


    : ",       ,    ,       ?"  ,       . 
 :  ,   ,      :yes:

----------


## YUM

,  ! ,  !
 -  ,   ,  !
'!

----------


## _

, -    ,  ,  .     ... 
     :
        1 ?  :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

> 1 ?


  ... 1            :Big Grin:

----------


## _

.        ,        ,     ,     . , ,    .   :Cool:

----------


## efreytor

...      


> 1 ?


  :Big Grin:  


> 


  ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 


> 


   !    ...    !  :Cool:

----------


## kurti

....     :Big Grin:   1     ,       31 .          ,    ,    1  " -,    -".
*efreytor*  -    ,     .      ,           .

----------


## _

> 1     ,      31


    ,  " 31 "   .    31 ,    -   10    ...



> 


-.  ,   ,   ,    .      ? 



> 


 :Hmm:  ,  ,   (   -?).

----------


## YUM

> .        ,        ,     ,     . , ,    .


,    :  ?   " "   .
      .
  -  !  ,     :Stick Out Tongue: 
,    . , ...
  ?

----------


## _

> ,    . , ...
>   ?


,  ,           ?  -,   ,     , -,   ,   1 ,   ,  ,  -    . , .   :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


     ...           :Big Grin: 


> ,  -    .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ...


  .   :Frown: 


> 


 .   1  -    ,    .   :Big Grin:           .   :Frown:  .   .  :No:

----------


## efreytor

> 1  -    ,    .


        ...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


*efreytor*,      -

----------

> 1  -    ,    .


  :yes: 



> **.


*_*,    ?   ,    :yes:

----------


## _

** , ,  ,   .   :yes:

----------


## kurti

,     ( )     "9   ".     9    (     ) .
         ,     ,         .      .          ,       .

----------


## _

> 9


  17 ...   :Big Grin:   -,     :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

(   )     !
 ,      .
, , .
   !  .. :Redface: 
 :  , *_*  :  .   ....
   ......     ,   ,   ...
 :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> 


    ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ..


()     ""

----------


## shrilanka

> ..


..   ?  :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

> ..   ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Larik

>

----------


## _

,              ?

----------


## Larik

*_*,   ,

----------


## efreytor

2010

----------


## kurti

> 17 ...    -,


....  -     :Big Grin:         ,       12   ( )      .   .........     YUMa ( )......   - ,  ,   "" ,              " ?".      ? .....   .....      ...  ,         ,      "" ....  ,      "  !" ....  -   . :yes:

----------


## _

> -


  .       ...  ,   ,      ,   -,      ( -,       ).        -   ,   !   :yes:

----------


## kurti

> .       ...  ,   ,      ,   -,      ( -,       ).        -   ,   !  :yes:


....        .        .         .          ...:wow:

----------

,    "" - / ,  ,  .. ,   ,   .  -  .
           -  .  "".          .    ,  ,      http://www.livemaster.ru/item/86394.      .
 !

----------


## YUM

> ....        .        .         .          ...


    -  ,  ,   ...
      - : , , ...

----------


## kurti

> - : , , ...


  ,           ,      ...  ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ,           ,      ...  ,


 ,  , .-    - :Big Grin: 
    ! ,      ... , ..!    .     "   ".
,  , ?    - "  ..."   ,     . , , ?
, ,           ..   -    .   ,  ...
  .    200      . -  ?  !      .       . ,  .   .
  , .       ?     ,       .....
    ,    , , ?

----------


## nathel

,   ,  !!!       )))),   ,     ,     )))).        ,    )))).
 ,       9   ,   ,    ,        ))))  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,   ,  !!!       )))),   ,     ,     )))).        ,    )))).
>  ,       9   ,   ,    ,        ))))


?      ? :Cool: 
,     ...   ..  .
         . , ,   ... :Wow:

----------

" ".

----------


## YUM

...
  .
"
     .          ? ,  ,  -(  )-.     ,     .
.

1)  -,     , _ _  .  .    ,    . ,   .     ,        --   .      ,      .  . .

2)    --   . , ,  .    .    ,       . -       . .       ?

3)       .  .  ,   ,    .   ,   ,   ,    .     .   , ...     ,     , ,  .    ?        ... .
...,       !  .    .  .  --  ,    ?   --    ...  ,   --   .   --       ,     .   . 

    ? -  ,      .    ? 
"
 ...   .   .
     ?  :Wow: 
 ,     :    , " " 
 ...

----------


## kurti

-.....  :Wow:    ,     -   .        ,         . YUM,         ,     ?      ?

----------


## YUM

> -.....    ,     -   .        ,         . YUM,         ,     ?      ?


 ,       .       ,   .  ,  .  ?    .  
 ,  " "    .
 , ,  ,        /. 
    .    -  ,  ,      .    (   ) .          .   () -    ,        ..      .

----------


## kurti

> ,       .       ,   .  ,  .  ?    .


....   " "    ?  :Wink: 
   40   .... :Redface: 




> ,  " "    .
>  , ,  ,        /. 
>     .    -  ,  ,      .    (   ) .          .   () -    ,        ..      .


  :Stick Out Tongue:       ,   ,      :Smilie:   ,     ,     ....       :Redface:                       .  ,       ,    , ....  ,      .   -      ,        .   -       ,   ,          .  .... .

----------


## YUM

> ....   " "    ? 
>    40   ....


"     "()  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ,   ,       ,     ,     ....                            .  ,       ,    , ....  ,      .   -      ,        .   -       ,   ,          .  .... .


 " "     .  
" "  :Big Grin:    -,    .    ,  " ",  "" .  ,       ,   .    -    .   .   ""   .  ,       ,  " ".  ,       .  ,  ,         .
   ,  ,      "  ",     "  "   . 
   ,   . :yes:

----------

